# Dog Food Behind The Scenes



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been into dog food nutrition and supplements for years and years. I've trolled many dog and dog food sites over those years. After 2007, the pet food recalls, many boutique brands boomed. But even after this, it kills me how many brands people recommend to each other and have no idea it is the same formulas as other similar boutique brands running the exact same risks of 2007.....because they are made in the same factories. Most of the so called premium brands are outsourced to huge pet food factories making foods for the so called premium brands all the way down to the lowest of low grade brands.

So, I thought I'd throw this post out, to show you where your so called premium dog food is being made. I'm listing only the "premium" brands behind the manufactuer only....not the entire line up the manufacturer makes.

*Diamond Pet Foods*: Artemis, Canidae, Chicken Soup, OmniPro, Solid Gold, Taste Of The Wild, Wellness.

*CJ Foods*: Back To Basics, Blue Buffalo, Castor&Pollux, Natural Balance, Wellness

*Chenango Valley Pet Foods*: Blue Buffalo, Perfect Health, SmartPak, 

*Dad's*: Blue Buffalo

*American Nutrtion*: Wellness Core


Now, these companies will not tell you who they produce for, but the actual dog food companies have to tell you where it is made. Some of these companies produce, Royal Canin, Iams, Eukanuba, Atta Boy....and worse.....and worse....and worse.


It is truly my belief that the decision to purchase a bag of dog food should go beyond ingredients and the nutrition analysis. I believe that it is equally important to buy from the source...to buy from the dog food company that actually makes the dog food.

So here are the TRUE premium dog food brands that are made in house by family owned and run facilities.

*Champion Pet Foods*: Orijen, Acana

*Natura Pet Foods*: Evo, Innova, California Naturals, Karma, HealthWise

*Merrick Pet Care*: Before Grain, Merrick, Whole Earth Farms

*Fromm Family Foods*: Fromm Four Star, Fromm Classics


Purchase whatever you feel comfortable with and whatever your dog will eat and digest....I'm just the informant :wink:




Also, Merrick and Evangers are the only canned food makers in the industry that make their own canned. Every other canned food is outsourced. (many, many, many by Menu Foods). Evangers though, makes for a slew of other dog food companies. Merrick only makes Merrick 5 Star Entrees, Before Grain 95% meat, and Whole Earth Farms canned.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

One of the dangers of commercial pet foods is that no matter how much mumbo jumbo the company wants to put on their website, they're not the ones making it. 
Also, zmany don't consider the quality of the ingredients going into the bag, as usually it's the manufacturer supplying the ingredients, not the name on the bag. 
THAT BEING SAID, some of the companies you listed actually DO have reps at the facility to supervise processing, and some of them (wellness) DO test the final product, therefore eliminating the relevence of where it's made.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Do you know if Merrick still makes Beef n' more, it used to be listed on their website, but they substituted it with Whole Earth farms and now it has a seperate site.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I believe Purina and Hill's produce their own foods (dry and canned) at their own manufacturing plants. Not commenting on quality, just saying that there are more companies that have their own plants.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't think that Diamond made terrible food? I mean sure it isn't the absolute best out there but they make a heck of a lot better foods than some of the foods out.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Gia said:


> I believe Purina and Hill's produce their own foods (dry and canned) at their own manufacturing plants. Not commenting on quality, just saying that there are more companies that have their own plants.



I agree....I was keeping it on the premium based foods. I know that Nutro also produces its own food.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

mstngchic2012 said:


> I didn't think that Diamond made terrible food? I mean sure it isn't the absolute best out there but they make a heck of a lot better foods than some of the foods out.



Diamond is a manufacturing facility that also makes food under its own name. They produce for many others as well. I only compiled the premium lables for this discussion.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What about "GO Natural" by Petcurean Pet Nutrition, where is that made?


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> What about "GO Natural" by Petcurean Pet Nutrition, where is that made?


Made by Elmira Pet Products in Elmira, Ontario, Canada.

Breeder's Choice, Pinnacle, Avoderm, Health Food for Dogs, Advance Pet Diets...made at Breeder's Choice own plant in Irwindale, CA.


----------



## VitaHound (Feb 27, 2010)

The general negative tone in this article regarding dog food appears to be fairly common these days, and unfortunately a majority of commercial dog food does lack any real nutritional value. Despite commercial dog foods serious nutritional gaps, a considerable percentage of owners still rely on the stuff. VitaHound’s staff is currently researching every relevant nutrient to a dogs well being. As this post makes clear, it is vital that people read the labels of their dog food to determine if their hounds are getting the nutrients they require. The advice in this forum can assist owners in understanding their beloved dogs nutritional requirements.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

VitaHound said:


> The general negative tone in this article regarding dog food appears to be fairly common these days, and unfortunately a majority of commercial dog food does lack any real nutritional value. Despite commercial dog foods serious nutritional gaps, a considerable percentage of owners still rely on the stuff. VitaHound’s staff is currently researching every relevant nutrient to a dogs well being. As this post makes clear, it is vital that people read the labels of their dog food to determine if their hounds are getting the nutrients they require. The advice in this forum can assist owners in understanding their beloved dogs nutritional requirements.


I think a HUGE concern of pet owners, that many pet food companies fail to recognize is not only "are the nutrients in there?" but rather, "what ELSE is in there?"


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Great information thanks for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile: Yeah I did it I did the avatar woohoo! Sorry had to brag I finally did this yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not good with doing the pic thingy and I finally did it weehaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH now I dont know what I did with the words haha have to go back and get the color correct UGH!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks to Salty for posting this. says a ton about how I personally got to where I am now. 

Natura and Champion are the only labels I will EVER allow to reach my Dogs stomachs. 

I've said this before...when I see these "rankings" of Dog Food that place Taste of the Wild and other Diamond Foods in the same category with Orijen and EVO, I want to bang my head against a wall. 

If TOTW is a "6" star food...Evo and Orijen are 10 STAR FOODS.

How strong are my feelings on this?....I would put HEALTHWISE(oh lord, a "3" star food for heaven's sake) into my food rotation before I will EVER put any Diamond Foods into their rotation. I don't intend this to be offensive...just my opinion.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with others that ingredients have to be read....but the Nutrion Analysis is equally important. The only two companies that include the full NA is Natura (Evo, Innova, Cali Natural, Healthwise and Karma) and Champion (Orijen, Acana)

Anything can happen in a blink of an eye in this industry so always read every bag you buy, even if you've been buying the same food for years. In fact, the NA got better in my recent bag of Orijen 6 Fish over the last bag.

I also think with so much crap that goes on in this industry that to me it is equally important that the dog food company actually manufacturers it themselves. Just my opinion is all.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> I agree with others that ingredients have to be read....but the Nutrion Analysis is equally important. The only two companies that include the full NA is Natura (Evo, Innova, Cali Natural, Healthwise and Karma) and Champion (Orijen, Acana)
> 
> Anything can happen in a blink of an eye in this industry so always read every bag you buy, even if you've been buying the same food for years. In fact, the NA got better in my recent bag of Orijen 6 Fish over the last bag.
> 
> I also think with so much crap that goes on in this industry that to me it is equally important that the dog food company actually manufacturers it themselves. Just my opinion is all.


Howd the NA change in your bags?


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Last bag of 6 Fish read
40% Protein, 3% Fiber, 20% Carb 460 K/Cals per cup

This bag of 6 Fish read
44% Protein, 2.5% Fiber, 18% Carb 495 K/Cals per cup


----------



## rahul.startpets (Dec 4, 2021)

Starpets is a leading Online Pet Shops in Gurgaon for all you pet needs. Starpets offers you with lot of pet supplies from dog food, toys, treats having foods & accessories from top brands like Pedigree, Royal Canin, N&D, Jerhigh, Fermina Himalayan, Drools, Ooyelik Livings and others.


----------



## Rob William (12 mo ago)

SaltyDog said:


> I've been into dog food nutrition and supplements for years and years. I've trolled many dog and dog food sites over those years. After 2007, the pet food recalls, many boutique brands boomed. But even after this, it kills me how many brands people recommend to each other and have no idea it is the same formulas as other similar boutique brands running the exact same risks of 2007.....because they are made in the same factories. Most of the so called premium brands are outsourced to huge pet food factories making foods for the so called premium brands all the way down to the lowest of low grade brands.
> 
> So, I thought I'd throw this post out, to show you where your so called premium dog food is being made. I'm listing only the "premium" brands behind the manufactuer only....not the entire line up the manufacturer makes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing such a well researched report on dog food companies. It will definitely spread awareness among dog owners.


----------



## Woodieroonie (12 mo ago)

I was actually looking into this a few days ago, thank you for these great recommendations!


----------

